
Jq – Demo of q language on JVM [video] - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCRkKmGxsX4
======
sidpatil
Not related to the command-line JSON processor of the same name.

[https://stedolan.github.io/jq/](https://stedolan.github.io/jq/)

